# Does anyone ever feel like they're cursed or being haunted?



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

Most of the time I just feel cursed. The only things that happen to me now a days are horrible, always negative. I can't think of anything positive that has happened to me in a very long time. Like there's a reason I used to be so happy and suddenly became so lifeless and depressed. I had so much going for me then my life was just stolen from me suddenly. I feel like maybe a demon is haunting me causing all these negative things in my life to happen or maybe god has damned me to live a life of misery. Or maybe I'm really just going crazy. Does anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

It could be the fact that you are getting older, growing up, getting more knowledgeable about how the World really is. I don't mean to be pessimistic, but facing the World for what it is, can be really shocking. I don't think you are being haunted by a demon, nor cursed by God. But you could probably benefit from learning about the Law of Attraction ("The Secret"). I don't believe it's the biggest answer in life, but I do think there is definitely something to how you think and what the universe gives you as feedback experience.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I swear I am cursed sometimes too. For example, I took my car in to a garage to get some brake work done, and when I went to pick it up I find out that they gave my car to someone else. Yeah, SOMEONE ELSE. Someone who had the exact same car (colour, model) and exact same brake work done. But it was a friend of this other person who picked up my car by mistake and didn't notice the slight differences in the interior (mine was way more messy lol). Talk about murphy's law! Also I was out by one number twice on some lottery tickets. TWICE!!! ALSO, numbers that I played showed up later in the week on a different draw but not for the draw I bought the ticket. YARRRRGH!!! Talk about being cursed! Not sure if a demon is responsible though. But you wonder if we are attracting some bad vibes.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a theme tonight. http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/26015-i-just-know/

Being positive is great but the weight of trouble (serious or nuisance) can get to you. With DP/DR weighing in, it can be tough. But, hey, we are still alive (somewhere at lease) and can find happiness.

As far as demons, curses, etc&#8230; sometimes we are our own worst enemy - self saboteurs. You have to work with what you got and try to make it better - regardless of what others have.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't think I've been cursed or something but I sometimes wonder if this life was already planned for so me I could learn about the more painful and darker sides about existence.


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

yessss, i so do sometimes. I am strangely relieved that someone else described it this way, because ive felt like this alot, and i havent heard anyone say it. with DP, panic disorder and social anxiety i definitely feel cursed a lot in a light way, like i am always unlucky. but other, worse, horrifying times with Dp, i feel literally cursed like something dark is looming over me. I think its because i fear DP so much, and that fear just leads me to more unrealistic, scary thoughts.

what makes DP really bad for me is when im around close family and i cant seem to connect with them. like i get a far off, distant feeling like im on another planet and cant hear them. I feel extremely guilty, and like i am almost possessed. its so terrible i often dont want to explain. i guess my main enemy is myself with Dp.

but ya in the end i feel like some dark thing is happening to me, like something else is making me suffer, because i feel i have no control. i can control it to an extent when im alone but not when im around people. i just go stare at the computer for hours on end to numb out from the horror of it.


----------

